# Which plywood do i use?



## batmanjosh5000 (Feb 20, 2013)

im going to build a tegu or savannah monitor cage (havent decided yet), but im not sure how thick the wood has to be or what kind of plywood it has to be. does 3/8 x 4 x 8 Pine Sheathing Plywood sound good?


----------



## Dubya (Feb 20, 2013)

Hardwood ply is nicer, but more expensive. 1/2" for sides, 3/4 for the bottom is good.


----------



## Orion (Feb 21, 2013)

I use oak 3/4 4 by 8 foot sheets. Its expensive ,45 dollars a sheet, but I plan on never building them again. The Oak is really nice and stains well. You will not need to use supports if you use 3/4. I use one sheet for the top one for the bottom and rip 2 others at 8 inches for the back and front, the 2 8 inchers go top and bottom on the front then I use one of the 8 foot sections I ripped for the back. I then use the other 8 footer I ripped and cut it in half and use it for the sides.


I also use pressure treated 2x6s, coated with Drylok before installed then once together everything gets 2 coats of Drylok, in the front to keep the glass edges away from prying claws and then use w channel to set the sliding glass in.


----------

